

What has an understanding of quantum physics given us? - sytelus
http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=158113

======
lutusp
Here's a line from the first post in the linked exchange: "What kind of
everyday devices or other cool things do we have from what we've discovered in
quantum physics?"

This was written by someone sitting at a computer, a device completely reliant
on quantum theory for its operation.

Apart from computers and semiconductor technology in general, Quantum theory
is by far our most successful scientific theory, with hundreds of practical
applications:

[http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-
shows/curiosity/topics/10-real-w...](http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-
shows/curiosity/topics/10-real-world-applications-of-quantum-mechanics.htm)

